# Miche 11 Speed Chain



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I notice that Miche are appparently selling an 11 speed chain with a "quick connection link" they are retailing for £30.

Has anyone tried these? They should work as the groupset seems suspiciously like a Campagnolo clone.

http://www.miche.it/en/catalogo/catalogo-miche/catene/corsa-11-vel


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*groupset...*

The Miche groupset relies on Campy shifters and derailleurs. Only the other parts are Miche. You'd need to know the exact cog thickness and spacer thickness to predict how the chain might work with a Campy cassette. The chain is not nearly as narrow, at 5.8mm as a Campy chain at 5.5mm. I know that a 5.9mm chain certainly does not work with Campy 11.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't run 11 speed myself it was really just an idle thought and a heads up for the people who have rightly been complaining about the tool needed for the 11 speed Campagnolo chain.

I agree with C-40s observation that the chain is 5.8mm wide, but the site also says that the cassette is Campagnolo 11 speed compatible so I would be intrested to see what the reality of the set-up is. If the cassette is compatible my bet is the rest wll be.

If anyone trys it IRL please let us know.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not riding Campy 11, but, when I had Campy 10 and Shimano 10 bikes, I found that the Miche 10-speed cassette worked equally poorly on both drivetrains, FWIW.




mj3200 said:


> I don't run 11 speed myself it was really just an idle thought and a heads up for the people who have rightly been complaining about the tool needed for the 11 speed Campagnolo chain.
> 
> I agree with C-40s observation that the chain is 5.8mm wide, but the site also says that the cassette is Campagnolo 11 speed compatible so I would be intrested to see what the reality of the set-up is. If the cassette is compatible my bet is the rest wll be.
> 
> If anyone trys it IRL please let us know.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's good to know too.


----------

